# introduce myself



## hellomyfuture (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello all!

Good energy to you all! Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is James but friends call me Jay so I prefer if everyone called my Jay. I've been living abroad for 16 years and recent moved back in the states May 2013. I realized the day I step back on American soil that I don’t belong here. So I’m already thinking about heading back overseas. 

I lived in the UK for 12 years and Barcelona for 4 years. Now I’m thinking about moving to Berlin or Holland. I am a freelance producer so it don’t matter I always-meet people in my field for work. 

Anyway, sorry to ramble and hope everyone’s having a enlighten day =)


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jay. Is there a particular reason why you have chosen Berlin? I agree it's an exciting place to work and live but do you have a visa to be able to work there?


----------



## hellomyfuture (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey James! 

nice to meet you! I still have my work visa from Spain and was told that its not hard since i've worked in Europe for so long. Berlin has always been on my places to live list and I love it there and I'm brushing up on my German so I say why not


----------

